# USB-Problem, kein Linux startet



## Stryke7 (13. Mai 2017)

Ich habe ein Problem bei dem ich nicht mehr weiter weiß:

Ich versuche Linux zu installieren, aber keine Distribution will starten. 

Der Fehler lautet immer "usbhid: cannot find input interrupt endpoint"

Mittlerweile habe ich alle USB-Geräte an dem Rechner durch andere getauscht und auch so ziemlich jede USB-Konfiguration im UEFI durchgetestet, der Fehler bleibt bestehen. 

Hilfe?


----------



## Oelks11 (13. Mai 2017)

Hi
Verstehe ich das richtig das alleine das Laden vom USB schon fehlschlägt oder funktioniert die Installation  der diversen Distributionen ?

Wenn das eine Kernelmeldung sein sollte ziehe einmal die Tastatur ab und starte den Rechner. Dann stecke sie wieder nach dem Booten ein.

Ich schieße mal ins blaue hinein.

Legacy Support für USB einschalten sollte es eine USB Tastatur/Maus sein

Der Fehler deutet im übrigen darauf hin das es ein Problem mit dem Keyboard gibt.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Mai 2017)

Oelks11 schrieb:


> Hi
> Verstehe ich das richtig das alleine das Laden vom USB schon fehlschlägt


Genau.


Oelks11 schrieb:


> Wenn das eine Kernelmeldung sein sollte ziehe einmal die Tastatur ab und starte den Rechner. Dann stecke sie wieder nach dem Booten ein.


Und wie bediene ich dann den Rechner um den Boot zu starten?


Oelks11 schrieb:


> Legacy Support für USB einschalten sollte es eine USB Tastatur/Maus sein


Ist an, hilft leider nicht.


Oelks11 schrieb:


> Der Fehler deutet im übrigen darauf hin das es ein Problem mit dem Keyboard gibt.


Jedenfalls ein Eingabegerät.

Allerdings habe ich mittlerweile sämtliche Eingabegeräte durchgetauscht, und das hat nicht geholfen. 

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass hier zusätzlich noch ein anderes Problem vorliegt:

```
ldm_parse_tocblock(): Cannot find TOCBLOCK, database may be corrupt.
```

Mein Schuss ins Blaue ist, dass irgendetwas in einer Partitionstabelle steht was der Linux Kernel nicht verarbeiten kann, aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich hier überfragt. Ich versuche gerade noch mehr darüber herauszufinden.


----------



## Oelks11 (14. Mai 2017)

```
ldm_parse_tocblock(): Cannot find TOCBLOCK, database may be corrupt.
```

Zufällig secure boot noch an  oder RAID statt AHCI ?


```
Und wie bediene ich dann den Rechner um den Boot zu starten?
```

Bootreihenfolge im Bios umstellen 

Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Mai 2017)

Oelks11 schrieb:


> ```
> ldm_parse_tocblock(): Cannot find TOCBLOCK, database may be corrupt.
> ```
> 
> Zufällig secure boot noch an  oder RAID statt AHCI ?


Secure Boot ist aus, alle SATA-Laufwerke sollten im AHCI Modus sein. 



Oelks11 schrieb:


> ```
> Und wie bediene ich dann den Rechner um den Boot zu starten?
> ```
> 
> Bootreihenfolge im Bios umstellen


Versuche ich gleich mal. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte das dynamische Laufwerk das Problem darstellen? 
Ehrlich gesagt ist mir nicht klar, warum das überhaupt dynamisch ist...

Disk 4 ist das Ziellaufwerk für die neue Installation.
Disk6 ist der USB-Stick von dem installiert werden soll.


----------



## Oelks11 (14. Mai 2017)

Jap die dynamischen Datenträger dürften das Problem sein. Damit kann meines Wissens Linux nicht umgehen.  Ist soweit ich das weiß mit Windows XP (Me) eingeführt worden. Nur sollte das die von dir anvisierte Partitionierung nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## Deep Thought (14. Mai 2017)

Funktioniert denn ein reiner Live-Betrieb, also ohne Installation? Etwa mit einer Knoppix-DVD?


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Mai 2017)

Oelks11 schrieb:


> Jap die dynamischen Datenträger dürften das Problem sein. Damit kann meines Wissens Linux nicht umgehen.  Ist soweit ich das weiß mit Windows XP (Me) eingeführt worden. Nur sollte das die von dir anvisierte Partitionierung nicht beeinflussen.



Ich arbeite gerade daran den dynamischen Datenträger loszuwerden.



Deep Thought schrieb:


> Funktioniert denn ein reiner Live-Betrieb, also ohne Installation? Etwa mit einer Knoppix-DVD?


Leider nicht, es startet kein Linux-basiertes System auf meinem Rechner.

Warum auch der Live-Betrieb nicht will, ist mir dabei nicht klar ...


----------



## airXgamer (14. Mai 2017)

Zufällig die Möglichkeit eine PS2 Tastatur zu verwenden? Dann wäre man USB schon mal los.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Mai 2017)

airXgamer schrieb:


> Zufällig die Möglichkeit eine PS2 Tastatur zu verwenden? Dann wäre man USB schon mal los.



Gute Idee, ich habe aber leider keine mehr.


Aber ich glaube, ich bin ein Stück weiter gekommen:

- MIt einer dritten Tastatur bekomme ich keine Meldung bezüglich des fehlenden Interrupt Endpoints von USB

- Ich habe nun keine dynamischen Laufwerke mehr und es kommt keine Meldung "cannot find tocblock" mehr, und tatsächlich ließ sich Ubuntu vom USB-Stick starten und installieren.  
Leider ist es danach trotzdem nicht startfähig. 

Ich versuche nun aus den übrig bleibenden Meldungen schlau zu werden ... 

Es bleibt noch eine  ATA error  Meldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sorry für die miese Bildqualität


----------



## Oelks11 (14. Mai 2017)

```
Leider ist es danach trotzdem nicht startfähig.
```

Weil ? Kein Bootmenue oder andere Fehler? Wenn Du eine UEFI Installation gemacht hast schau mal in das UEFI Bootmenu ob dort ein Eintrag hinterlegt wurde.


```
ata error
```

möglicherweise Kabel kaputt oder fehlerhafter Asmedia Sata kontroller ? 
wenn ja füge dem bootparameter 

```
libata.atapi_passthru16=0
```
hinzu.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Mai 2017)

Oelks11 schrieb:


> ```
> Leider ist es danach trotzdem nicht startfähig.
> ```
> 
> Weil ? Kein Bootmenue oder andere Fehler? Wenn Du eine UEFI Installation gemacht hast schau mal in das UEFI Bootmenu ob dort ein Eintrag hinterlegt wurde.


Nein der Bootmanager lädt, aber danach startet das OS nicht sondern gibt die gezeigte Meldung zurück und bleibt da.


Oelks11 schrieb:


> ```
> ata error
> ```
> 
> ...


Ich kann testweise mal das Kabel tauschen, aber dann wäre es etwas seltsam dass manche Dinge durchaus funktionieren, oder nicht?
Was macht der Befehl und wo füge ich ihn ein?


----------



## Oelks11 (14. Mai 2017)

Grundsätzlich hast Du recht. Nur irgendwo muss man anfangen. Da leider sehr wenige Informationen vorhanden sind mit denen man arbeiten kann muss man halt mal etwas raten. Kaputte kabel hatte ich auch schon zur genüge mit interessanten Fehlern.
Den "workarround" brauchst Du auch nur Testen wenn du einen Asmedia Chip auf deinem Mobo hast. ( Ist das das System in deiner Sig ? Wenn ja ist einer verbaut)

Vorausgesetzt das Du in das Grub Bootmenu kommst drückst du bitte die Taste "e". Dann erscheint ein Editor 

in der Zeile 


```
linux   /vmlinuz .........
```

fügst Du das bitte ein. 

```
libata.atapi_passthru16=0
```


```
linux   /vmlinuz-linux-xanmod root=UUID=d1960f94-96cd-4524-881a-281aa7dcba42 rw  [b]libata.atapi_passthru16=0[/b] audit=0 zswap.enabled=0 nouveau.modeset=0 rd.driver.blacklist=nouveau video=vesa:off nvidia-drm.modeset=1 quiet
```
(So würde das bei mir aussehen. Sieht bei dir natürlich anders aus)
Dann drückst Du F10(?)
Die Änderungen die dort vornimmst sind TEMPORÄR! 

Falls es funktioniert muss das noch in die grub.cfg eingetragen werden ( machen wir dann aber später)

Was der genau macht kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Hat mich persönlich nie interessiert.


----------



## rabe08 (21. Mai 2017)

Geht es hierbei um Deinen AMD-Rechner?


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Mai 2017)

Hi, ja geht es. Ich bin aus beruflichen Gründen in den letzten Tagen nicht weiter zum testen gekommen.


----------



## rabe08 (21. Mai 2017)

o.k., ich versuche Dir kurzfristig was zusammenzuschreiben. Das Problem liegt an Spezifika der AMD-Plattform. Ich habe bei mir über Monate - nicht permanente, aber immer wieder - versucht, Debian auf einer AMD-Plattform zu installieren. Hat ewig gedauert, bis ich die richtigen Tipps zusammen hatte. 

Kleiner Spoiler:

- ich habe es nicht geschaft, UEFI zum laufen zu bekommen, das ganze läuft bei mir legacy
- Dualboot habe ich nicht hinbekommen. Debian läuft jetzt auf einer eigenen Festplatte. Das war so geplant. Bootauswahl läuft aber über das BIOS.

Wenn ich schnell alles zusammenbekomme, vielleicht noch heute ein paar Tipps.


----------



## rabe08 (21. Mai 2017)

o.k., so langsam kommen die Erinnerungen wieder

- im BIOS IOMMU von disabled auf Hardware oder enabled stellen. Keine Ahnung, was da bei Dir im BIOS als Option steht, das muss aber an
- darauf achten, dass Deine Tastatur und Maus an USB 2.0 Ports angeschlossen sind. USB 3.0 Ports werden jetzt erstmal nicht funktionieren.
- wenn Maus und Tastur nicht gehen, diese an USB 3.0 Anschlüsse anschließen. Dieses Problem äußert sich auf verschiedenen Systemen, ich sage jetzt mal "interessant"
- mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit wird deine Netzwerkkarte jetzt nicht funktionieren. Nicht davon stören lassen. Wenn es funktionieren sollte (1%) stört es ja auch nicht 
- wenn Du dasselbe Problem hast, wie ich damals hatte (8320E auf 970), kannst Du jetzt installieren. Probier UEFI, wenn es durchläuft gut, sonst gehe auf Legacy. Wie gesagt, bei mir hat UEFI ums Verrecken nicht geklappt.
- Wenn die Installation durchgelaufen ist, editierst Du die /etc/grub.conf und zwar den Kernel-String. Du hängst ein iommu=soft hinten dran, z.B. kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=UUID=317464f6-8be2-4f54-88e3-694dcc8cd3c4 ro quiet splash iommu=soft
- dann fährst Du Linux runter und startest direkt ins BIOS. Dort stellst Du IOMMU auf "disabled" zurück
- bei einem erneuten Start sollte jetzt alles funktionieren.
- falls das Netzwerk erst jetzt funktioniert, wirst Du wahrscheinlich noch den LAN Treiber installieren müssen.

Versuch mal, wenn Du Zeit dafür hast und schreib hier dann, ob es geklappt hat


----------

